# That was easy



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, I've had Achilles for 4 days now, I've been putting in kitty litter in his litter pan since 2 days ago, and he's using it since yesterday. People have said that litter training hedgehogs were hard, but it just took two days and Achilles is using it, but he is still using his wheel a little bit. Okay, now here's the question. Should I just throw away his used litter? Or is there a another, and better, way to get rid of his used litter? I'm so proud! :mrgreen:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

when it comes to hedgies EVERYTHING is so hit an miss. Vex refuses to use his litter in the same way yours naturally took to it. He was sold to me as litter trained, but later i was told "only for pee, he will poop wherever he wants".

Oh what a messy hedgie. He is getting better. In a week i find one poopy in the litter box, and i put all his missed ones there so i hope he caught on.

Your hedgie will also ALWAYS use its wheel as a potty. Some get off to pee, but almost all hedgies will poop as they wheel and this cannot be trained otherwise as it is part of their bodily functions.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

azyrios said:


> when it comes to hedgies EVERYTHING is so hit an miss. Vex refuses to use his litter in the same way yours naturally took to it. He was sold to me as litter trained, but later i was told "only for pee, he will poop wherever he wants".
> 
> Oh what a messy hedgie. He is getting better. In a week i find one poopy in the litter box, and i put all his missed ones there so i hope he caught on.
> 
> Your hedgie will also ALWAYS use its wheel as a potty. Some get off to pee, but almost all hedgies will poop as they wheel and this cannot be trained otherwise as it is part of their bodily functions.


Well the wierd part is, he only poops, on his litter box, and wheel. I've never seen any pee in his litter, or on his wheel. That's the wierdest part about him... that I know of.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

haha, some hedgehogs like privacy when peeing, so you may find he does it behind his wheel or behind/in his hidey place. I tried to build vex a little house to get him to use his litter box, but he doesn't seem to either think its private enough, or he doesn't like the litter i use (yesterdays news as clay litter gets caught in his penile sheath if he decided to masturbate or sleep in it). He usually pees in a corner of my room or right in front of his wheel. He also usually poos and pees at the same time.

Make sure you are not using a clumping litter is it will get stuck in his private places and cause him discomfort.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

azyrios said:


> haha, some hedgehogs like privacy when peeing, so you may find he does it behind his wheel or behind/in his hidey place. I tried to build vex a little house to get him to use his litter box, but he doesn't seem to either think its private enough, or he doesn't like the litter i use (yesterdays news as clay litter gets caught in his penile sheath if he decided to masturbate or sleep in it). He usually pees in a corner of my room or right in front of his wheel. He also usually poos and pees at the same time.
> 
> Make sure you are not using a clumping litter is it will get stuck in his private places and cause him discomfort.


It's non-clumping. But I don't think Achilles would masturbate at such a young age... wait... I don't know how old he is... well he's atleast 8 weeks old. And now to check behind his wheel.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol you'd be surprised.

i find if an animal finds something feels good at a young age, they will keep doing it. He doesn't necessarily need to be sexually mature to masturbate, but he is sexually capable at 8 weeks. Some male hedgehogs never masturbate, others like Vex do it CONSTANTLY! It gets annoying lol.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

azyrios said:


> lol you'd be surprised.
> 
> i find if an animal finds something feels good at a young age, they will keep doing it. He doesn't necessarily need to be sexually mature to masturbate, but he is sexually capable at 8 weeks. Some male hedgehogs never masturbate, others like Vex do it CONSTANTLY! It gets annoying lol.


Well, this is the first animal that I've interacted with for more than one day. So I wouldn't really know. It sounds like Vex needs a friend *wink wink*. And I just remembered that there is no behind the wheel, just under. It clips to the bars :lol:.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

MyGuitarSticks said:


> azyrios said:
> 
> 
> > lol you'd be surprised.
> ...


ROFL, i'll get vex a stuffed girl hedgehog and laminate it so he wan use that. Better than him impregnating another hedgehog. I wouldn't be able to deal with breeding.
lol vex always releases his body when he squeezes under stuff too.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

azyrios said:


> MyGuitarSticks said:
> 
> 
> > azyrios said:
> ...


And where do you think you're going to get one of those? Lol. Yeah, I wouldn't be able to handle breeding either. One squirmer is enogh for me :lol:. Ya think we might get banned for talking so much about animal masturbation?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i don't think talking about animal masturbation is illegal, nor is helping them accomplish it (as you can see with breeding horses). I think it becomes illegal at some point where you attempt to breed with them >.<


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

... what are you talking about?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, Azyrios, I think you've entered the "time to wrap up the conversation" point. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD Thank you for the laughs, I needed it. ^_^
*snickers and walks away*

As for the type of litter, as long as it's not the size of cat clay litter, the small little pebble clay chunks, you should be fine ^_^ Oh, and non dusty as well. 

And even previous that...I never had to litter train my hedgie. When I got him, he already knew to do his business where ever I have Yesterdays News. It was great. Helped that his breeder already used it and gave me a sample bag of it to use till I went and bought some.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

When I first got Bruce he litter trained immediately. When he decided he liked running on his wheel that all went down the tubes. Now he will occasionally use his litter pan but mainly he just goes on his wheel.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Lol, Azyrios, I think you've entered the "time to wrap up the conversation" point. :lol:


lol ya... i needed something to do at work... my current project is close to being wrapped up and the conversation was getting interesting =D

As long as this made one person laugh it was worth it.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Wait... we were having a conversation while you were at work... and I'm still confused :?.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you're confused about what Azyrios said earlier....trust me, you don't want to know, lol. >.<


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew what he was talking about, it just seemed like he was saying random things.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol i pretty much was, still, i found ti completely entertaining >.<


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Me too... Wait. NO I DIDN'T! IT WAS COMPLETELY SICK!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

nice convo guys lol. It's nice to see what M.G.'s interests are huh? lol :lol:


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup. Random phrases and sayings, and throwing rocks at random people... *stares at Hedgie17 and raises rock* Heh heh heh :twisted:.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha lovely. yeah my hedgie took to litter training the first night. I was so proud of him! He still goes on his wheel though because he just doesn't bother getting off to go to the washroom. Other than that, I've been finding some pellets among the bedding but yeah for the most part he is great about using the litterbox. Only when he is in his cage though. When we are out holding him, he just GOES. lol.


----------

